# Quick question about the bootloader



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Is the Verizon S3's bootloader locked or encrypted, I have heard both so far.

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> Is the Verizon S3's bootloader locked or encrypted, I have heard both so far.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


No one is quite sure yet. Parts of it are locked and parts are encrypted. It's not on the level of a Motorola phone but it will probably take a bit of time before it is defeated


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

oddball said:


> No one is quite sure yet. Parts of it are locked and parts are encrypted. It's not on the level of a Motorola phone but it will probably take a bit of time before it is defeated


Thank god it isn't like Moto's. I had the dx and got cm4 a year after release.

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> Thank god it isn't like Moto's. I had the dx and got cm4 a year after release.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


That's actually one of the reasons that people are freaking out so much. Many of us came from Motorola devices and we hear locked bootloader and have flashbacks. Moto uses military grade encryption to lock their bootloaders. Samsiung has not gone nearly as far. Also a workaround already exists something which never happened with Moto. Honestly have faith in the devs this has really become a who's who of the community and some of the really smart crackers are playing with this one


----------

